# 80G tank photos



## gaqua (Apr 11, 2008)

Labeotropheus fuelleborni "Katale" (females OB)


Labeotropheus fuelleborni "Katale" (female OB), Labeotropheus fuelleborni "Katale" (male right side), Labidochromis sp. "Hongi" Red Top, Metriaclima sp. "Msobo Deep" Magunga, yellow fish, Ruby Red Peacock, bottom.


Labeotropheus fuelleborni "Katale" male


Labeotropheus fuelleborni "Katale" juvenile (in the background you can see another msobo deep and my bristlenose pleco.)


Metriaclima sp. "Msobo Deep" Magunga, female. Girlfriend calls her "Big Mama" because she is constantly spawning.


Garra garra, an algae eater that will not quit. I believe it's an Asian species but the two I have are happy in the tank and eat algae religiously.


Labeotropheus fuelleborni "Katale" male. Normally much more colorful when the flash isn't hitting him.


Labidochromis sp. "Hongi" Red Top. Not very colorful unless they are fighting or showing off for the girls - but they pay off big time, then.


OB Peacock (holding for a friend until his tank is cycled. I don't want him in the tank with the OB fuelleborni)


Male Msobo in the middle, female Msobo to the left, OB Peacock in center/right.


Full Tank Shot


*Current Stock list*
12 Metriaclima sp. "Msobo Deep" Magunga (3 males, 9 females) - 1M 3F going to a friend next week
11 Labeotropheus fuelleborni "Katale" (2M 4F OB, 5 juveniles all OB)
6 Labidochromis sp. "Hongi" Red Top (about 2", looks like 3M 3F right now)
6 Maingano (all going to friend with Maingano colony next week)
2 Garra garra algae eaters
1 OB Peacock (holding for friend)
1 Ruby Red Peacock
1 Strawberry Peacock
1 Bristlenose Pleco

Total: 41 fish

*Future Stock list*
8 Msobo Deep
11 Lab. Fuelleborni "Katale"
6 Hongi Red Top
2 Garra garra
1 Ruby Red Peacock
1 Strawberry Peacock
1 Bristlenose pleco

Total: 30 fish


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

nice fuelleborni, im debating on getting a breeding group. It would be my first ob fish.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

very beautiful. i love how clear and nice the water looks. nice color light. I have a hongi as well. they are really cool fish but mine isnt that colorful yet. it has a very bright reddish fin and a light bluish purple body. Your OB peacock is awsome looking. THanks for the pics

oh and btw your pictures do not work when you click them to get a supersized image


----------

